# R7 250X and 4K TV



## Vin (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi folks,

I'm planning to get a 43" 4K TV as my PC monitor (switch from 2X 27"). I have an older MSI R7 250X 1GB card which worked fine for multiple screens over the past few years: https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/R7-250X-1GD5/Specification

It says it supports 4K @ 50Hz but only via Displayport connection. Since most of the TVs have only HDMI, would it be possible to run 4K @ 50Hz with some kind of Displayport to HDMI connector? What's interesting that most of 4K TVs I looked at also have 50Hz refresh rate (not 60) - I'm in EU.

Also, is 50Hz refresh rate fine for standard use (no gaming, only Cubase, Wavelab etc.)?


----------



## Pictus (Oct 12, 2020)

I have no experience, but you may try this




My main problem with TVs is that almost all LCD models uses PWM. 
Why PWM is bad








Why Pulse-Width Modulation (PWM) is such a headache


Explanation of PWM, when and why it is bad, and possible solutions




www.notebookcheck.net




At least avoid the low frequency PWM models...

Look at this chart sorted by Flicker-Free score, click in the model name for the review.








TV Table Tool







www.rtings.com


----------



## Vin (Oct 13, 2020)

Cheers Pictus, great info! I decided to just upgrade the GPU instead of fiddling around with adapters


----------

